# Top form?



## still learning (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello, When we first start in the martial arts...we look at our instructors as supermans, capable of 1,000 push-ups, and 1,000 kicks?

Is your Teacher in TOP form?   and are you in TOP form?

Many of us look at Black belts as supermans?  How many of your BB's in class can out perform all the other students,(push-ups,jump ropes,punches,high level of number of kicks and so on)

Should all high level students be in top form?  .........Aloha


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well still learning I'm a instructor and even though I have a bad ticker and some serious health issue, I still can keep up with my student it does take me longer to do them but everything I ask my students to do, I still can at my level. It is funny I always looked up to my fathe rand thought him as superman in the Dojo but when I started to Train with Grand Master Kim I thought of him as a person with alot of knowledge that I wanted to ashorb not as superman, all of the great Grand Master I look upon as a world of knowledge that can never be replace by what they are capible anymore, the actual physical abilitys is a mear image of there past, put the mind is what I need now.
Terry


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 19, 2006)

define top form.

we have one black belt instructor who's 25, athletic, high speed low drag.

we have three instructors in their 30s.  none of us have a sixpack, but we can all run five miles, do 100 or so pushups, eat well, etc.

now, our instructor is in his 50s.  he doesn't even _want_ to run 5 miles.  but he stays reasonably fit and none of us can hit him with any regularity.

on the other hand, i should go to the gym far more often than i do.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Mar 20, 2006)

Both of my instructors are in top form. They push themselves harder, and for longer then any one else that trains. Our two assistant instructors do the same. I must say a few of our black belts no longer keep the shape they had when they first tested for their black belts, but all but one can still do what is required.
I feel I am in almost top form, I know I need work on my arm strength, but the rest I a, where I need to be, or a bit ahead. 
Aqua


----------



## Gemini (Mar 20, 2006)

Top form is relevant. We are required to do endurance testing at every promotion, but the number of whatever you're doing is compared to the number you've previously done, not what the person next to you does. We don't compare to each other because it doesn't mean anything. Whether you're in top form or not can only be answered by, you compared to you.


----------



## still learning (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello, Thank-you for your answers. It requires much dedication to keep training the body everyday.

When you take a break from training...have you notices you will lose some muscles, strenght and speed. (I took a two month break..whew?)

Lately I have been doing some squats (not everyday), and found I am picking up some speed and strenght in my legs.

Working towards your peak form is not easy and must be maintain daily. Having a family and working lots of hours do effect your mind and goals.

Just want to share that life is hard work...............Aloha


----------



## Gemini (Mar 21, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> When you take a break from training...have you notices you will lose some muscles, strenght and speed. (I took a two month break..whew?)


 
I've found that a lack of training for even a short period of time (or even over training for that matter) effects my peak performance. My body gets used to a routine and begins to fail regardless of how I deviate from that routine. Even what I eat and how much. It's a fine line for me. Maybe it's true for everyone to some degree but just becomes more sensative as one gets older. I dunno.


----------

